# 6'6" 300lb OL Switches to UGA



## BassMaster87 (Feb 2, 2010)

According to Dawgpost......

Kenarious Gates, a 6'6" 300lb OL out of Greenville High School was offered today by UGA and switched on the spot. 

Come on down Big Guy!


----------



## BassMaster87 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Kenarious Gates*

BTW, switched from Kentucky.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 2, 2010)

I thought he was 6'4" 285....oh how the media likes to take things out of proportion


----------



## nickel back (Feb 2, 2010)

here yall go Rex had it posted 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=485651


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Saw this earlier in the day, finally some good news for UGA.  Still hoping we pick up at least three tomorrow.  Three out of thornton, boone, green, akins, or coxson.  Would be nice to get all five.

Rumor as it we a picking up a surprise cornerback commitment.


----------



## BassMaster87 (Feb 2, 2010)

*OL Added*

Sorry guys, Didn't see that post earlier.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

Where are all the Dawg haters on this one?  I guess they'll say that linemen don't count.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Where are all the Dawg haters on this one?  I guess they'll say that linemen don't count.



 I like this pickup too! Cant ever have enough BIG BODIES in the trenches!!!!


----------



## ACguy (Feb 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Where are all the Dawg haters on this one?  I guess they'll say that linemen don't count.



What do you want them to say? He is a 3 star guy that is ranked 90th/139th  at his position and his best offers game from Kentucky , Vandy and Miss. State . Good job you beat out Vandy for him  .


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 2, 2010)

Yep, he's not a 5 star guy. He must suck. Let's pull his offer. Why even waste our time with him?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

ACguy said:


> What do you want them to say? He is a 3 star guy that is ranked 90th/139th  at his position and his best offers game from Kentucky , Vandy and Miss. State . Good job you beat out Vandy for him  .



Oh well ACguy has spoken so the book is closed on that subject.

Are we supposed to not want him?


----------



## ACguy (Feb 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh well ACguy has spoken so the book is closed on that subject.
> 
> Are we supposed to not want him?



I would not want him to commit to UF but you guys can have him if  you want. What should the haters say about UGA signing him? None of our teams even gave the  guy an offered .


----------



## BassMaster87 (Feb 2, 2010)

*3 Star?*

Best I remember Ben Jones was a 2 or 3 star nobody wanted.


----------



## dwills (Feb 2, 2010)

BassMaster87 said:


> Best I remember Ben Jones was a 2 or 3 star nobody wanted.



Alabama wanted him pretty bad...but we got lucky.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 2, 2010)

BassMaster87 said:


> Best I remember Ben Jones was a 2 or 3 star nobody wanted.



Jones had a offer from Bama and he was the 7th ranked recruit at his position not the 90th  .


----------



## BassMaster87 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Big Ben*

dwills, Your right bout Bama wanting him but that was about all other than us. I know this is off the subject....but I remember seeing Big Ben at the Combine in Athens MAN-HANDLING the Toby Jackson kid from Griffin who was supposed to be All World. Dang....Ben's Nasty!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 2, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Jones had a offer from Bama and he was the 7th ranked recruit at his position not the 90th  .



I would rather have a big lineman ranked # anything over a flashy sun glass wearin' prima donna' any day of the week.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 2, 2010)

show me the beef.  The way these guys go down we need a surplus to get some cohesion going.  This going half-speed in practice stuff because your afraid to lose another body is bad for business.  We need a couple more.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 2, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> I would rather have a big lineman ranked # anything over a flashy sun glass wearin' prima donna' any day of the week.



Like who? I along with every college team would take Henderson over this  guy in a heart beat.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I would not want him to commit to UF but you guys can have him if  you want. What should the haters say about UGA signing him? None of our teams even gave the  guy an offered .



I really don't care what they say.  I just thought it was funny that they are all over the defectors and act like this never happened.  I fail to see how having a kid that size on your team is a bad thing and I really don't care how good or bad you think he is.  If your opinions could be bought for what they are worth and sold for what you think they're worth you would be a very rich man.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I really don't care what they say.  I just thought it was funny that they are all over the defectors and act like this never happened.  I fail to see how having a kid that size on your team is a bad thing and I really don't care how good or bad you think he is.  If your opinions could be bought for what they are worth and sold for what you think they're worth you would be a very rich man.



  Haters are not going to make a big deal about your team signing someone that there team did not even want .  I would love to see him try and block Powell in this years UGA/UF game . It would be as funny as your opinion of Joe Cox and UGA last year  .


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 2, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Haters are not going to make a big deal about your team signing someone that there team did not even want .  I would love to see him try and block Powell in this years UGA/UF game . It would be as funny as your opinion of Joe Cox and UGA last year  .



You're right.  We're never gonna win another football game.  I'm gonna stop being a UGA fan because you don't like them and don't think they are any good.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're right.  We're never gonna win another football game.  I'm gonna stop being a UGA fan because you don't like them and don't think they are any good.



You know what the AC stands for in this clown's name.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> You know what the AC stands for in this clown's name.



Hey at least he's honest with himself.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Where are all the Dawg haters on this one?  I guess they'll say that linemen don't count.



No way, the first thing I look for concerning Bama's recruiting is the line (on both sides).


----------



## ACguy (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're right.  We're never gonna win another football game.  I'm gonna stop being a UGA fan because you don't like them and don't think they are any good.



You guys will win football game but your acting like we should care that you guys got some player that our teams did not even want. I geuss when your team is going down hill you have to find something to make your self happy. 



Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> You know what the AC stands for in this clown's name.



Good one . I have 2 good ones for you .

41-17
49-10

 Better luck next year .


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2010)

BassMaster87 said:


> According to Dawgpost......
> 
> Kenarious Gates, a 6'6" 300lb OL out of Greenville High School was offered today by UGA and switched on the spot.
> 
> Come on down Big Guy!





BassMaster87 said:


> BTW, switched from Kentucky.



I sure hope you're not saying he broke a verbal commitment.  Where is his integrity?  I'd better check his Facebook page and see what the Kentucky fans are saying to him.

This is an outrage.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

ACguy said:


> You guys will win football game but your acting like we should care that you guys got some player that our teams did not even want. I geuss when your team is going down hill you have to find something to make your self happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I couldn't care less how you feel about any of it.  Just for fun, why don't you bore us with how schools A-Z didn't want all the other players on our roster.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

topcat said:


> I sure hope you're not saying he broke a verbal commitment.  Where is his integrity?  I'd better check his Facebook page and see what the Kentucky fans are saying to him.
> 
> This is an outrage.



Now all of you can finally be at peace.  the gross injustice done to you by marlon Brown has finally been corrected.  You have your restitutuion in Rogers.


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Now all of you can finally be at peace.  the gross injustice done to you by marlon Brown has finally been corrected.  You have your restitutuion in Rogers.



I'm gonna take all the cheap shots that are presented to me after this past season.  Can you blame me?

Besides, you're just jealous you didn't figure out what "AC" in ACguy stood for first.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

topcat said:


> I'm gonna take all the cheap shots that are presented to me after this past season.  Can you blame me?
> 
> Besides, you're just jealous you didn't figure out what "AC" in ACguy stood for first.



You can't hitch your wagon to an idiot like Kiffin and expect people to not throw stones.

And you are spot on about that second thing.


----------



## BassMaster87 (Feb 4, 2010)

*300 lb OL*

Hey SWDawg,

Just now noticed you been having all this fun today by yourself. FWIW, the original post was not to inform ACGuy or any other team out there about our commit. It was to inform dawg fans like you and I about a new prospect. I guess he was confused. What's  up with all these trollers on UGA threads. Guess they are obsessed?


----------



## ACguy (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I couldn't care less how you feel about any of it.  Just for fun, why don't you bore us with how schools A-Z didn't want all the other players on our roster.



UGA does have a good number of guys that alot of good teams like UF wanted but this guy is not one of them. 




BassMaster87 said:


> Hey SWDawg,
> 
> Just now noticed you been having all this fun today by yourself. FWIW, the original post was not to inform ACGuy or any other team out there about our commit. It was to inform dawg fans like you and I about a new prospect. I guess he was confused. What's  up with all these trollers on UGA threads. Guess they are obsessed?



SWDawg wanted to know what the haters thought about this move, so I told him.  Good luck getting 2nd in the east next year. Maybe this guy will help you guys win more then 4 SEc games this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

ACguy said:


> UGA does have a good number of guys that alot of good teams like UF wanted but this guy is not one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whether or not Florida wanted them or you think they are up to snuff matters about as much to me as the price of jorts in Gainesville.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Feb 4, 2010)

ACguy said:


> What do you want them to say? He is a 3 star guy that is ranked 90th/139th  at his position and his best offers game from Kentucky , Vandy and Miss. State . Good job you beat out Vandy for him  .



Just for fun, our 3 star lineman ranks higher than your 2 star quarterback. That 2 star must feel like he is in heaven with all those 4 and 5 stars.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Feb 5, 2010)

ACguy said:


> You guys will win football game but your acting like we should care that you guys got some player that our teams did not even want. I geuss when your team is going down hill you have to find something to make your self happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully it won't be worse than last year.Have to wait and see.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2010)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Hopefully it won't be worse than last year.Have to wait and see.



We know what AC stands for.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 6, 2010)

Benhillcountyhunter said:


> Just for fun, our 3 star lineman ranks higher than your 2 star quarterback. That 2 star must feel like he is in heaven with all those 4 and 5 stars.



I'm not sure what Meyer has in plan for Murphy.....maybe running QB or maybe WR. In any case he saw something in him worth giving him a scholly, and with UF still in the running for several more 4 and 5 stars it wasn't a desperation move. All that said, those star ratings are out the window now and each player will need to earn their way on to the field.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2010)

bullgator said:


> I'm not sure what Meyer has in plan for Murphy.....maybe running QB or maybe WR. In any case he saw something in him worth giving him a scholly, and with UF still in the running for several more 4 and 5 stars it wasn't a desperation move. All that said, those star ratings are out the window now and each player will need to earn their way on to the field.



I definitely agree with that last sentence.  I'm excited about Ogletree but he's gotta prove it now.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2010)

bullgator said:


> All that said, those star ratings are out the window now and each player will need to earn their way on to the field.



that speaks volumes right there and is why i have never gotten all excited bout the stars anyway

GATA


----------



## ACguy (Feb 6, 2010)

Benhillcountyhunter said:


> Just for fun, our 3 star lineman ranks higher than your 2 star quarterback. That 2 star must feel like he is in heaven with all those 4 and 5 stars.



You don't see any Gator fans bragging about Murphy . Both guys could be great players but its not likely.  



South GA Dawg said:


> We know what AC stands for.



We know how good yout predictions of UGA are  . I geuss predicting that UGA would win the SEC championship and them going 4-4 in SEC games is not bad .


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2010)

ACguy said:


> You don't see any Gator fans bragging about Murphy . Both guys could be great players but its not likely.
> 
> 
> 
> We know how good yout predictions of UGA are  . I geuss predicting that UGA would win the SEC championship and them going 4-4 in SEC games is not bad .



"Yout" predictions?  Who are you Vinnie Gambini?  We see what kind of education you have.

Are you perfect?  Have you never been wrong?  That's what I thought.  Now sit down and hush up little fella.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 6, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Are you perfect?  Have you never been wrong?  That's what I thought.  Now sit down and hush up little fella.



I have been wrong but not about almost everything like someone  . I did not even talk about the great Joe Cox.  I can't wait to see yours jokes/predictions about UGA this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I have been wrong but not about almost everything like someone  . I did not even talk about the great Joe Cox.  I can't wait to see yours jokes/predictions about UGA this year.



Now you're just lying.  I'm wrong about "almost everything?"  You're out of your mind.  I'm not wrong any more often that the vast majority of the people who post here.  By the same token, I'm not right any more often than most of these people either.  The thing is, I know that.  You seem to honestly believe that you are some sort of sports savant.  I've never denied that I'm biased either.  I definitely am.  You think you're objective.  Just because you don't like my team, what I have to say, and the way that I say it, you think I'm wrong about almost everything.  Ok.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Haters are not going to make a big deal about your team signing someone that there team did not even want .  I would love to see him try and block Powell in this years UGA/UF game . It would be as funny as your opinion of Joe Cox and UGA last year  .



You're about to get your wish pee wee.  

 Gates is starting and doing a pretty dang good job.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 24, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I would not want him to commit to UF but you guys can have him if  you want. What should the haters say about UGA signing him? None of our teams even gave the  guy an offered .



I'll bet UF would take him now.  He is going to be All SEC next year and possibly on the SEC all freshman team this year.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 24, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yep, he's not a 5 star guy. He must suck. Let's pull his offer. Why even waste our time with him?




Looks like I was right all along. True Frosh starting in the SEC is a total bust. Wasted scholly on this guy


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 24, 2010)

ACguy said:


> What do you want them to say? He is a 3 star guy that is ranked 90th/139th  at his position and his best offers game from Kentucky , Vandy and Miss. State . Good job you beat out Vandy for him  .



Looks like SGD is begging for some sarcasm so here we go, guy comes in a 3 star and leaves a 1 star, with a suspended license and a rap sheet. Go pups....


----------



## ACguy (Oct 24, 2010)

So one of these guys no body wanted starts for UGA and you guys make a big deal about beuing right . How many of these guys that you boys made a big deal about have never made a start ?  Does Jordan Love have more starts then arrest ?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 24, 2010)

ACguy said:


> So one of these guys no body wanted starts for UGA and you guys make a big deal about beuing right . How many of these guys that you boys made a big deal about have never made a start ?  Does Jordan Love have more starts then arrest ?



You were the one making the big deal about how nobody wanted him. Just pointing out that he is a starting RG in the SEC as a true freshman. Not something to look down your nose at...but hey don't feel bad. You weren't the only one that was wrong about him


----------



## ACguy (Oct 24, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> You were the one making the big deal about how nobody wanted him. Just pointing out that he is a starting RG in the SEC as a true freshman. Not something to look down your nose at...but hey don't feel bad. You weren't the only one that was wrong about him



Just because someone starts on  a team as freshmen does not mean they are great.  UF had a freshmen starting on their OL before he broke his hand . I didn't know we were suppose to make a big deal about .


----------



## Sweetwater (Oct 24, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> You were the one making the big deal about how nobody wanted him. Just pointing out that he is a starting RG in the SEC as a true freshman. Not something to look down your nose at...but hey don't feel bad. You weren't the only one that was wrong about him



Not only is he starting, but the oline has played much better since his arrival. It may have something to do with Murray improving with experience, AJ's return, but the oline looks nothing like the one they started the season with.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Just because someone starts on  a team as freshmen does not mean they are great.  UF had a freshmen starting on their OL before he broke his hand . I didn't know we were suppose to make a big deal about .



Who is making a big deal out of it?  The things that you've said in this thread are a perfect example of why nobody here takes you seriously.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 25, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Just because someone starts on  a team as freshmen does not mean they are great.  UF had a freshmen starting on their OL before he broke his hand . I didn't know we were suppose to make a big deal about .



Actually, starting as a true freshman in the SEC does mean something. Especially given the depth and experience of UGAs OL this year. If this kid was no good, he would NOT be seeing the field as a freshman, much less in the starting rotation.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 25, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Actually, starting as a true freshman in the SEC does mean something. Especially given the depth and experience of UGAs OL this year. If this kid was no good, he would NOT be seeing the field as a freshman, much less in the starting rotation.




yep.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 25, 2010)

If I was Chris Davis or Tanner Strickland, I would be ASHAMED to have a TRUE Frosh come in and take my job.Searels said they were still slowed by injuries but why were they playing earlier then??


----------

